# Advice needed!!!



## polski-phil (Sep 30, 2008)

hey i was wondering if i can put a monsoon amp in my car. it didnt come with one when i got it. but can i still put on in??
thanks
one angry dubber*


----------



## polski-phil (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Advice needed!!! (polski-phil)*

bump c'mon guys


----------

